# The Ascent: The Hardest Hill Climb in the South 8-11 Blowing Rock, NC



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

Registration is now open for the *Hardest Hill Climbs in the South*!

Sign up on SportOften.com by March 31 and you will be entered into a drawing for a Lupine 900 lumen Piko 3 Light and Uvex Supersonic helmet combo from Gretna Bikes worth over $400! or a New Pair of Running Shoes!*

This year you will have the option to double up and do BOTH of the Hardest Hill climbs in the South. Sign up for the 9.25 Mile Bike Hill Climb at 10AM, then compete in the 3.7 Mile Run from Watson Gap Pavilion back to the top at Noon - best combined uphill time wins (no downhill racing, that's just begging for trouble). Of course, if you just want to compete in the Bike OR the Run, you can do that too.

The Hardest Bicycle Hill Climb in the South rates as a Category One, climbing 3,200 feet over 9.25 miles of buttery smooth pavement on a closed course. 

Last year was the first time we offered the 3.7 Mile Run Hill Climb, and we had an incredible response. Folks loved the incredible views, warm hospitality of the Blue Ridge Mountain Club, and a challenging course that is open for friends and family to drive to and from the finish to cheer you on.

Unlike other hill climbs, your friends and family can park anywhere along the course to cheer you on, and you are allowed to ride back down the hill to the start of the run. After the run, there will be shuttles to bring you back down to our legendary post-race party.

Once again, the Blue Ridge Mountain Club will be rolling out the red carpet, serving up a great BBQ at the gorgeous Watson Gap Pavilion, and there will be plenty of suds to help you "rehydrate" after the race. 

Keep an eye on The Ascent Facebook page for training tips, lodging info, and news about The Ascent and Pirate Race Productions other great events.


----------

